# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Dan Brown

## [Perla]

*Së shpejti, romani i ri i Dan Brown*

Gjashtë vjet pas publikimit të mega të shiturit, _"The Da Vinci Code"_, grupi botues Knopf Doubleday paralajmëroi se trileri i Brown,_ "The Last Symbol"_ në të cilin luan simbolisti i "The Da Vinci Code", Robert Langdon do të publikohet në shtator. 

"Ky roman ishte një udhëtim i mrekullueshëm dhe i çuditshëm", - tha Brown, në një deklaratë të publikuar të hënën nga botuesi i tij. "Thurja e pesë vjetëve të kërkimeve brenda kornizës 12-orëshe të tregimit ishte një sfidë stimuluese. Jeta e Robert Langdon, lëviz shumë më shpejtë se e imja". Botimi i parë do të dalë me 5 milionë kopje, thanë nga 'Knopf Doubleday'. 

"The Da Vinci Code" është shitur në më shumë se 80 milionë kopje në të gjithë botën. Versioni filmik, me Tom Hanks në rol kryesor, u publikua në vitin 2006 dhe fitoi më shumë se 700 milionë dollarë në arkat e kinemave. Hanks do ta shohim përsëri si Langdon, kur adaptimi i romanit "Angels & Demons" të debutojë në muajin maj. 
Të hënën mbrëma, "The Lost Symbol" ishte në krye të listës së Barnes&Noble.com, duke u ngjitur edhe në top 100 të Amazon.com. Në shenjë të luftës së çmimeve që do të pasojë, të dy ueb-faqet ofrojnë zbritje për 40 për qind dhe rritje për 28.95 dollarë për secilin roman. Brown, (44) i mbajti pezull lexuesit e vetë si dhe industrinë e librit, vite e vite me radhë pa ndonjë roman të ri. 

Sikur që në vitin 2004, Doubleday paralajmëroi se përforcimi është duke ardhur, kushtimisht i quajtur "The Solomon Key" dhe që besohej se do të jetë për masonët e lirë në Uashington (Brown u njollos për vite në Uashington, duke kërkuar tempujt masonit). Anticipimi për "The Solomon Key" ishte aq i lartë, saqë "ciceroni" i romanit i publikuar në vitin 2005, ende mbeti në shtyp. Në njoftimin e së hënës nuk u tha se ku do të zhvillohet ngjarja ose për cilin do të bëhet fjalë, ndërsa zëdhënësja e Doubleday, Suzanne Herz, refuzoi të japë informata të mëtutjeshme. 

Në "The Da Vinci Code", një vrasje në muzeun parisien Louvre e vë Langdon në një hetim që përfshin kulte sekrete religjioze dhe spekulime se Jezusi kishte pasur një fëmijë me Maria Magdalenën - skenar ky i cili inatosi studiuesit, kritikët dhe zyrtarët religjioz, gjë që vetëm sa i solli librit më shumë lexues. I etur për sukses, por i papërgatitur për obsesion, Brown pa dashje u bë ngurrues për paraqitje publike apo biseda me mediat. Rezerva e tij u përforcua nga akuza për shkelje të së drejtës të autorit, që u gjykua në favor të tij, megjithatë jo para se ai të detyrohet të dëshmojë në Londër dhe të përgatitet për përmbledhjen e thellë të karrierës së tij, duke shkruar procesin dhe tërbimin me të cilin u ballafaqua kur e promovoi "The Da Vinci Code". "Ndjehem i pafuqishëm, sepse ka kaluar më shumë se një vit prej unë kërkova dhe shkrova romanin, dhe emrat e saktë, datat, vendet dhe faktet disi janë zbehur në kujtesën time", - kishte shkruar Brown.
*
Debati shet librin*
Pjesërisht i inspiruar nga trillimi komercial i Sidney Sheldon, Brown është i diplomuar në Amherst College, i cili tha që kaherë ka hequr dorë nga ideja e të qenit një shkrimtar i thjeshtë dhe për dallim nga kjo ka dashur të shkruajë romane që do të lexohen nga shumica. Por, as autori, as botuesi i tij dhe as shitësit nuk prisnin një "boom" kaq të madh për "The Da Vinci Code", respektivisht romanin e tij të katër, i cili mbeti në listën e bestsellerëve për më shumë se tri vjet dhe gjithashtu ndikoi në shitjen e romaneve paraprak "Deception Point" dhe "Angels & Demons". 

Heshtja e gjatë pas "The Da Vinci Code", më e gjatë se koha e kaluar mes dy romaneve të tij paraprake, dërgoi tek spekulimet se Brown ishte i bllokuar pashpresë, njëjtë sikurse autorja e "Forever Amber", Katheleen Winsor apo Grace Metalious, shkrimtare këto të cilat kurrë më nuk iu afruan lartësive të bestsellerëve të tyre kontroverse. Brown është familjar i Exeter, N.H i cili ende jeton në shtëpinë e tij me bashkëshorte, Blythe Brown, të cilën gjatë gjykimit në Londër shkrimtari e përshkroi si një bashkautore virtuale, një kërkuese energjetike e cila solli një "perspektive të paçmueshme femërore" në libër të zhytur në "femrën e shenjtë, adhurim të perëndeshës dhe aspektin femëror në mënyrë shpirtërore".


_G.shqiptare_

----------


## [Perla]

Foto e shkrimtarit Dan Brown

----------


## [Perla]

*Dan Brown* (sqt. Den Brauni) lindi më 22 qershor 1964 në Exeter, New Hampshire. Është autor i disa librave të suksesshëm, midis të cilëve rrjeshtohen dhe Kodi i Da Vinçit dhe Engjëj dhe Djaj. Para se të merrej me shkrimin e librave ai ishte mësues i gjihës angleze. Dan Brovni jeton dhe shkruan në Massachusetts në ShBA, ai dhe bashkshortja e tij (Blythe) janë njohës të mirë të historisë dhe kulturës evropiane. Librat e tij karakterizohen nga tema e zbulimit të aventurave misterike, të bazuara jo gjithmonë në ngjarje dhe personazhe të vërtetë.

Në shkurt 2006, Michael Baigent dhe Richard Leigh, dy nga tre autorët e librit The Holy Blood and the Holy Grail hodhën padi kundër publikuesit britanik të Kodi Da Vinci. Akuza ishte për plagjiaturë të librit dhe u hodh poshtë nga gjygji si akuzë e pabazë. Mendohet se me këtë akuzë autorët e librit The Holy Blood and the Holy Grail u munduan të bëjnë reklamë për librin e tyre, i cili pas kësaj arriti po ashtu si libri i Dan Brown rekorde në shitje.

Më 2006 libri i tij The Da Vinci Code u xhiruar nga Ron Howard me Tom Hanks në rolin kryesor dhe Ian McKellen që u shfaqur më 17 maj në disa vende të botës, në ShBA më 19 maj, një pjesë e filmit u xhiruar në muzeumin Louvre.

*Veprat letrare*
_
    * Digital Fortress
    * Angels and Demons (sqt. Engjëj dhe djaj)
    * Deception Point
    * The Da Vinci Code (sqt. Kodi i Da Vinçit)
    * The Solomon Key_

wikipedia

----------


## Milkway

Kam lexuar tre librat : Kodin  e Da Vinqit, Mashtrimi i madhe , dhe Engjej dhe Djaj , vertet kan qen libra fantazi dhe me kan lene mbresa te mira . 

Shpresoj te perkthehet dhe ky libri i ri sa me shpejte ne gjuhen shqipe.

----------


## RinorZ

Me duket se vetem kater veprat e tije jane te perkthyera ne gjuhen Shqipe...

Kodi i Da Vincit, Mashtrimi i madh, Diabolus, Engjej dhe Djaj...

A ka edhe ndonje tjeter te perkthyer ne gjuhen shqipe?

----------


## Milkway

> Me duket se vetem kater veprat e tije jane te perkthyera ne gjuhen Shqipe...
> 
> Kodi i Da Vincit, Mashtrimi i madh, Diabolus, Engjej dhe Djaj...
> 
> A ka edhe ndonje tjeter te perkthyer ne gjuhen shqipe?


Ne librarit e Prishtines me sa di une nuk ka , shpresojme te perkthehet ky libri me i ri .

----------


## pendex

Qka mendon i per Dan Brown i cili beri buje te madhe me Librin e tij te famhem Kodi i Da Vnici dhe vuri ne siklet te gjith boten e krishtere.

Athua kishte te drejte ??

Me intereson te di.

----------


## Aikido

Di të ndërthuri imagjinatën me realen. Për këtë duhet vlerësuar më tepër se shkrimtarët e tjerë. Mundohet të jet pran lexuesit, sa më i vertet duke qënë thjesht imagjinata e autorit të librit. Është i lindur për të bërë përçarje - ndarje ndërmjet lexuesve, atyre që e pëlqejn dhe atyre që e urrejn. Po në këtë rast është i fituar, pasi libri shitet tek të dy kategorit, si tek ato që e duan dhe tek ato që e urrejn.

----------


## pendex

Nga tre piktura te marresh frymezimin e te shkruash roman bestseller ,kjo me te vertet per tu lavderuaur.

----------


## the admiral

para nje muaji kam perfunduar romanin e tij te fundit "simboli i humbur".
shume interesant. shume i pasur me kuriozitete. sidomos per mosonerine. une kam lexuar "kodi da vinci" dhe "engjej dhe djaj". tek ky roman rikthehet profesori robert langdon. edhe pse eshte me i gjate se dy librat e siperpermendur, lexohet mjaft shpejt. eshte shume terheqes qe ne fillim...

----------


## Milkway

> para nje muaji kam perfunduar romanin e tij te fundit "simboli i humbur".
> shume interesant. shume i pasur me kuriozitete. sidomos per mosonerine. une kam lexuar "kodi da vinci" dhe "engjej dhe djaj". tek ky roman rikthehet profesori robert langdon. edhe pse eshte me i gjate se dy librat e siperpermendur, lexohet mjaft shpejt. eshte shume terheqes qe ne fillim...


Admiral romane edhe me terheqese nga Brown jane edhe " Mashtrimi i Madh" dhe " Diabolus" . Vertet te jashtezakonshem , ja vlen mi lexu .

----------


## the admiral

> Admiral romane edhe me terheqese nga Brown jane edhe " Mashtrimi i Madh" dhe " Diabolus" . Vertet te jashtezakonshem , ja vlen mi lexu .


faleminderit per keshillen...  :buzeqeshje:  do t'i lexoj edhe ato.

tani kam marre nje roman te nje shkrimtari spanjoll.
sapo ka dale ne itali dhe ne spanje ka pasur shume sukses. ma kane keshilluar.
quhet "dora e fatimes".
flet per spanjen e shekullit XVI. per moriscos, qe ishin muslimanet e spanjes, te cilet ishin te detyruar te konvertoheshin, ose te largoheshin nga spanja...

----------


## BROZALINI

the admiral, a thua keni lexuar nje liber me titull ( ne shqip),"Skretet e Kodit da Vinçi" ( Guide mbi faktet, personazhet dhe misteret e Kodit da Vinçi) me autor ,   Simon Cox? Eshte interesant, sepse sqaron shume mistere te atij romani te Dan Braun. Nuk di nese eshte perkthyer ne shqip libri qe citonit me lart:" Dora e Fatimes". 
Nje analist shqiptar, mund ta quajme edhe shkrimtar, se ka botuar disa libra, ne vitin 1998 ka botuar nje roman me titull, " Nje shejtnore per Reconquista-n shqiptare" qe i mbeshtet ngjarjet e romanit pikerisht per largimin e myslimaneve (moriscos) nga Spanja dhe ben analogji edhe me shqiptaret. Autor eshte Kastriot Myftaraj. Po s'e patet lexuar, ua rekomandoj , se eshte me vlera.

----------


## Darius

> [B][COLOR="Red"]
> Në shkurt 2006, Michael Baigent dhe Richard Leigh, dy nga tre autorët e librit The Holy Blood and the Holy Grail hodhën padi kundër publikuesit britanik të Kodi Da Vinci. Akuza ishte për plagjiaturë të librit dhe u hodh poshtë nga gjygji si akuzë e pabazë. Mendohet se me këtë akuzë autorët e librit The Holy Blood and the Holy Grail u munduan të bëjnë reklamë për librin e tyre, i cili pas kësaj arriti po ashtu si libri i Dan Brown rekorde në shitje.


Nese Kodi i Da Vincit eshte nje perralle e stisur me mjeshtri, The Holy Blood, The Holy Grail i Baigent dhe Leigh eshte nje mrekulli e studimit historik dhe investigimit te mistereve historike. Liber shume i keshillueshem per te gjithe te interesuarit ne misteret e mesjetes, perfshirjen e thelle te Templareve ne strukturen ekonomike e politike te mesjetes dhe rrolin e kishes e te organizatave sekrete. Kush ta doje ne pdf (anglisht) te me thote se ja postoj me deshire.

----------


## IWantToKissYou

> Nese Kodi i Da Vincit eshte nje perralle e stisur me mjeshtri, The Holy Blood, The Holy Grail i Baigent dhe Leigh eshte nje mrekulli e studimit historik dhe investigimit te mistereve historike. Liber shume i keshillueshem per te gjithe te interesuarit ne misteret e mesjetes, perfshirjen e thelle te Templareve ne strukturen ekonomike e politike te mesjetes dhe rrolin e kishes e te organizatave sekrete. Kush ta doje ne pdf (anglisht) te me thote se ja postoj me deshire.


E kerkoj ne Frëngjisht!

----------


## tr4sh3g|m

> *Dan Brown* (sqt. Den Brauni) lindi më 22 qershor 1964 në Exeter, New Hampshire. Është autor i disa librave të suksesshëm, midis të cilëve rrjeshtohen dhe Kodi i Da Vinçit dhe Engjëj dhe Djaj. Para se të merrej me shkrimin e librave ai ishte mësues i gjihës angleze. Dan Brovni jeton dhe shkruan në Massachusetts në ShBA, ai dhe bashkshortja e tij (Blythe) janë njohës të mirë të historisë dhe kulturës evropiane. Librat e tij karakterizohen nga tema e zbulimit të aventurave misterike, të bazuara jo gjithmonë në ngjarje dhe personazhe të vërtetë.
> 
> Në shkurt 2006, Michael Baigent dhe Richard Leigh, dy nga tre autorët e librit The Holy Blood and the Holy Grail hodhën padi kundër publikuesit britanik të Kodi Da Vinci. Akuza ishte për plagjiaturë të librit dhe u hodh poshtë nga gjygji si akuzë e pabazë. Mendohet se me këtë akuzë autorët e librit The Holy Blood and the Holy Grail u munduan të bëjnë reklamë për librin e tyre, i cili pas kësaj arriti po ashtu si libri i Dan Brown rekorde në shitje.
> 
> Më 2006 libri i tij The Da Vinci Code u xhiruar nga Ron Howard me Tom Hanks në rolin kryesor dhe Ian McKellen që u shfaqur më 17 maj në disa vende të botës, në ShBA më 19 maj, një pjesë e filmit u xhiruar në muzeumin Louvre.
> 
> *Veprat letrare*
> _
>     * Digital Fortress
> ...


m'fal vajz mas pari a e ki shiqu ti filmin THE DA VINCI CODE qe po thua eshte genjeshter.Nuk eshte aspak genejshter nese nuk deshiron ta shohesh krejt qoje tek ajo pjesa  kur persosnazhi i filmit DR.Robert Langdon (Tom Hanks) shkon te bisedoje me mikun e ti Li

----------


## the admiral

> m'fal vajz mas pari a e ki shiqu ti filmin THE DA VINCI CODE qe po thua eshte genjeshter.Nuk eshte aspak genejshter nese nuk deshiron ta shohesh krejt qoje tek ajo pjesa  kur persosnazhi i filmit DR.Robert Langdon (Tom Hanks) shkon te bisedoje me mikun e ti Li


film nuk krahasohet aspak me librin.
nepermjet filmit nuk merr as gjysmen e informacioneve qe merr me ane te librit...

ti e beson çdo gje qe ke pare ne film???

----------


## Eve

E kam lexuar *The  Da Vinci Code* te *Dan Brown*-it.(versioni anglisht)

Dihet qe libri eshte gjithmone me i mire se filmi, se eshte me i detajuar.

Jo vetem tek libri/librat e Dan Brown-it , por ne pergjithesi librat e trajtone me mire permbajtjen  sesa filmi.

----------


## majla

Eshte e vertete. Kodi  i Da Vincit eshte me i bukur ta lexosh se sa filmi. 
Kam lexuar gjithashtu Angeli e Demoni,dhe  ai i bukur. Me pelqen ky shkrimtar, pasi te fut shume natyrshem ne boten e mistereve.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Rritja e fames se ketij ''shkrimtari'' tregon bindshem sesa ka rene interesimi i lexuesve ndaj literatures klasike dhe sa shume eshte shtuar injoranca kohet e sotme. 

Sofisti i vogel dan brown mund te behet i pasur apo i famshem me dredharite e tija, por fama e paraja sta ble kurre suksesin e vertete. Ai prape ka per te ngele gjithmone nje shkrimtaruc.

----------

